
Julian Assange warns WikiLeaks will expose Google - cronjobber
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3827926/Julian-Assange-warns-WikiLeaks-expose-Google-promised-release-significant-disclosures-company.html
======
Tomte
So, after announcing that he would leak important information at a press
conference he then only announced again that he would do so.

And now -- finally -- he is announcing yet again that... he may announce
something in the future, I guess?

~~~
p10_user
It feels like he's trying to stay relevant and retain as much public support
he can get.

~~~
0xFFC
So sorry but let me be frank, I am not American citizen, but as far as I can
see you guys so isolated in your news media propaganda, you don't see what is
going on around you.

The guy (I want to say wiki leaks foundation, but we are know talking about
Assange) yesterday released one of the most damaging and wrecking e-mail
records in whole history. (As far as I did see in primaries, whole Clinton
defense against Sanders was being equally liberal and having more experience,
and those emails proved Clinton as always is liar and she is not liberal at
all, specially in economical and foreign relations related issues which makes
her campaign total fraud from and outsider perspective)

But American politics so bizarre and so ridiculous and people are so
brainwashed, can't see the that huge leaks. Instead trying to make fun of
someone who isn't been 48h since he published one of the best resource about
knowing truth about your liar candidate.

Let be honest, if 10% of that leaks was in Sweden election, I am 100% sure the
candidate would dropped out already. Let alone Trump calling some women
"grabbing by p*".

Your whole country is fucking disaster. I think military industrial complex
have eaten your country. No kidding, I cannot absorb how you guys give fcukig
right to yourselves to talk about democracy in other countries.

~~~
jacobwg
It's a massive country with extreme diversity. There's lots of people who see
what is going on like you do, and lots who don't.

Point being, just know that many, many people on the inside aren't
"brainwashed" like it may appear. Politics or foreign policy is a poor
representation of the country as a whole, in my opinion, simply due to the
vastly differing views held by the populace. Whatever party or candidate or
policy "wins" in the end definitely doesn't represent the entirety of the
country, or even the technical majority on occasion.

"Democracy" is an interesting beast.

~~~
0xFFC
I completely agree with your comment but not with your last line.

This is not democracy at all, not even remotely , this is complete, perfect
example of oligarchy. People live in media isolation, power and money is
restricted to only establishment. There is no way for an outsider (I, as
Iranian, I literally love Jill Stein) to participate equally in election
process without being ignored by mass media. At the other hand ordinary people
live in so much pressure they don't tend to educate themselves (AFAIK, and
from what I heard from my close friends who are student in USA).

I have bad news, this is same exact system Islamic Republic uses in Iran. We
have media. So many. But all of them are fucking crap and trying best to
ignore outsiders. There is political debate, but just like USA , it is between
two same player every time.

Sometimes I think the designers of Islamic republic looked at united States
and design a perfect Islamic model of that system.

~~~
xtian
> At the other hand ordinary people live in so much pressure they don't tend
> to educate themselves

This is the core issue, in my opinion. We have made democratic participation a
luxury.

~~~
0xFFC
> This is the core issue, in my opinion. We have made democratic participation
> a luxury.

You would fascinated if I tell you this is the main leverage or policy or
whatever you call it which Islamic Republic use too.

~~~
xtian
How is this implemented in the Islamic Republic? In the US we use a number of
interlocking myths and fears which ultimately amount to a basic misanthropy.

The most pervasive and effective of these is the "people are stupid" myth
which is really a genius piece of ideological engineering if you think about
it. Flattery, fear-mongering, and static inevitability all contained in one
succinct phrase.

~~~
0xFFC
It is not like that in Islamic republic. In Islamic regime of Iran they
completely isolated people from outside world. Don't get me wrong, when I am
saying completely it doesn't mean people don't have access to Internet or VPN
or satellite. They have! But ironically they educate people in a way which
people don't have necessary knowledge to look at what is going on in outside
world. Average high school student maybe is better in algebra in compare to
USA average high school student. But he or she lives in such isolated world
he/she doesn't have clue what he she can do in world. They pump Islamic
material from media , textbooks, billboards, etc in such a way people cannot
see there could be another life style.

Take for example English. Average English knowledge in common people (even in
academia) in Iran basically is zero. New generation tend to be better but far
from acceptable. Khamenei is genius (I am exaggerating, he see all
intelligences analysis, he should aware of this fact, but you get the point)
about 6 month ago started to take opposite position against learning English
language in children. Which is quite big deal, it shows how much this is
important. Leader of country comes in public and says he is against learning
some language.

He literally wants all textbook to translate into Persian , even
abbreviations.

You know what? Because he knows if people don't know English he can control
them better, because he can control media better. About content quality, I
would say ordinary programmer weblog is far better than Iran's 99% news
agencies official sites.

In Islamic regime they created kind of cultural isolation. If you smoke
chemical drugs , they would be okay with that (of course they would not tell
it publicly), _but_ if you throw party with boys and girls , they are going to
catch you without any doubt. You know what ? Because it is serious threat to
established calture.

They created kind of fear mongering , like look at West these guys all are
going to hell. They fuck each other's wife in every occasion. They kind of
have built their existence on traditional calture which thinks of your wife,
daughter, mom as your object.

They show every body who goes west becomes gay, or his wife betrays him.

You see what I am saying? Maybe for us it is pure nonsense, because our mind
does not think of our female relatives as our object. But in traditional
society is has been worked.

Secondly, do you know why they catch you if you throw party? (Of course rich
people do what ever they want, I am talking about middle class lower class)
Because they fear like hell. Because they know (they are professional
politicians) they are on losing side.

When average 20 year boy and girl did experience freedom, do you think he or
she would give fuck about Allah or Mohammad or Islam ? Of course not. And this
is the Achilles heel of islamic regime.

Give me good budget, I would change Iran in just 20 year. Just with pumping
free information. Free VPN. Khamenei is genius. He has been talking about
cultural war for almost 20 year. He knows USA will never attack (who are we
kidding?), He knows they only threat to his regime is cultural collapse.

They are trying best they can.

There is not real university in Iran. There is no professionals in Iran. Yes.
You read me right. All elite people tend to escape from Iran (other than minor
portion who end up working for regime for huge amount salary in regime
infrastructure).

You bang your head against wall if tell you how ridiculous are universities in
Iran. I am studying in unversicity ranked 23 in nation. You are not going to
believe how what the crap I have gone through. I am saying this because truly
educated people is serious danger to regime. Why would they want university if
they will create generation of danger ?

They whole nation is like sell oil and give allowance to people to live. There
is no fucking industry. There are some manufacturers, remained from Shah or
Reformist area. But the whole idea is like sell oil and give people allowance
, because they would never courage to stand up (because there is no private
sector).

I have seen with my own eyes what happens when average ordinary boy watches 10
season of Friends. He asks "if these people can have such healthy relationship
with each other and other gender in society, why I can't?" And after a while
he realizes Islamic regime and Islam is root of the problem.

They are really happy people like me to live the country, because people like
me is where real danger come from. People who live their westernish life style
and show people how much crap regime fed into their brain.

~~~
dogma1138
>Give me good budget, I would change Iran in just 20 year. Just with pumping
free information. Free VPN. Khamenei is genius. He has been talking about
cultural war for almost 20 year. He knows USA will never attack (who are we
kidding?), He knows they only threat to his regime is cultural collapse.

The CIA has been doing that for decades, it's not that easy.

Iran attempts to control access to any and all information and vilifies
anything western.

Just recently they went on a purge and destroyed satellite dishes to prevent
people from watching TV (much of it isn't even western) that they do not
control.

[http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/07/iran-
destroys-100000-c...](http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/07/iran-
destroys-100000-corrupting-satellite-dishes-160724202722493.html)

That said this isn't an aspect unique to Iran or to Islamic Republics, this is
how all authoritarian regimes works, N. Korea does the same, the USSR vilified
and criminalized much of western culture, and the west did a lot of the same.
While the Soviets were hunting for bootlegs of the beatles the west was
hunting for commies in the academia.

------
tanqueray
he's been talking a lot recently without releasing much at all. Wonder what
he's got. If it's about when Schmidt was CEO why wait till now?

Although given that Google seems ever more obsessed with collecting/retaining
data I guess it's just as relevant...

------
strict9
He is trying incredibly hard to affect the election purely for his own
(potential) gain.

One of the two candidates is much more likely than the other to put wheels in
motion to allow his movement away from de facto imprisonment in the embassy.

Any other explanation for his shenanigans would be laughable.

------
sidcool
Google is too big right now to be damaged significantly by leaks.

~~~
jacquesm
Trump might disagree. No party is too big to be damaged by leaks it all
depends on the nature of that which is leaked and the timing.

------
jacquesm
No actual exposure, so no news.

